# how long to let rub sit??



## sparky30_06 (May 12, 2012)

Got a wild hair last night to try a butt in the smoker today.  Store was closed so running there as soon as they open to grab a small one, hopefuflly don't get slapped!! 

I've never done pulled pork befor and was hoping to have it for dinner tomorrow night. 

My question was how long does the rub need to sit befor I start smoking??

I usually let my ribs and brisket sit at least 24 hours but I'm worried about cooking timie and not having it ready for dinner tomorrow night.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 12, 2012)

Start the fire, rub the butt. When the cooker is up to temp, put the butt in and you're off. It's what I do every time.


----------



## alblancher (May 12, 2012)

Primary concern is getting it cooked on time.  How long is sits in the rub shouldn't make you miss eating on time.  I normally don't go any longer then 36 hours or so and no less then 8 hours but that's just me!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2012)

All depends on how organized I am. My Brisket was frozen until two hour before my start time today so it got a two hour rest after rubbing. I try to go over night as much as possible...JJ


----------



## sparky30_06 (May 12, 2012)

ok all the butts were very small so I went with a 9 pound picnic with the bone in.  covered it with mustard and rub.  In the storage bag in the firdge to rest.  Now the question when to start??   I'm thinking about 7pm tonight, get a good 4 to 5 hours of smoke then let it go and listen for the temprature alarm.  Going by the 1.5 hour per pound rule it should take about 13 hours.   Making it for dinner toomorrow night and don't really want to get up at 4am to start it andd with my luck it will stall and take 24 hours!!!

Your thoughts???


----------



## terry colwell (May 12, 2012)

I try and go by the 2 hours rule, so a 9 pound ham is at the very least 18 hours plus resting time and cushion of 2 hours. So I would figure 20 hours if it was me.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 12, 2012)

Terry Colwell said:


> I try and go by the 2 hours rule, so a 9 pound ham is at the very least 18 hours plus resting time and cushion of 2 hours. So I would figure 20 hours if it was me.


 Yep...X100!  I have been doing a lot of Butts in the last few months and have rarely had them come in at 1.5 Hrs/Lb...JJ


----------



## whittling chip (May 12, 2012)

Does the bone-in effect the time? Does a boneless cook quicker or does a bone-in cook quicker. I've always wondered how the bone effects the cooking time.

Thanks,
WC


----------



## sparky30_06 (May 12, 2012)

I'll let you know on the time.  Put it in about an hour ago.  Just added more chunks.  darn thing needs refilling every hour.  Trying chunks this time see if I can get more time out of them.  Going to be a long night


----------



## sparky30_06 (May 12, 2012)

update  last load of chunks beofr i call it a night.  probes are reading 145 and 150.  time to get some rest and check back in in the morning


----------



## sparky30_06 (May 13, 2012)

12 1/2hours in and we are sitting at 180 and looking good.  it's pulled back from the bone nicely.  Wonder if I'll get to sample some for lunch


----------



## sparky30_06 (May 13, 2012)

20 hours later







1 1/2 hours rest and then pull







DInner Time!!


----------



## ellymae (May 13, 2012)

Looks good - I know I am late to the party here but I am with cliff - I start the cooker, then rub the meat. Used to rub the meat a day or two ahead of time.., just as happy with what I am doing now.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 13, 2012)

The PP looks delicious... Interesting question on cook time. If you do a search on line the answers are all over the board. Some say less time on the bone, some no difference others longer. I would say not a significant difference, maybe slightly longer. For instance  Beef Rib Roast on the bone, the meat is all most always slightly rare compared to the surface so the bone must not conduct heat very well. Steaks same thing, Med/Rare in the center Rare at the Bone. Chicken definitely cooks faster off the bone. Either way cooking on the bone adds flavor because bones contain a significant amount of Collagen that is absorbed by the meat...JJ


----------

